# Driving License in Perth



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dear Members,

I am holding indian driving license.

Very soon I'll be migrating to Perth. 

I dont have international driving permit/license.

I just want to know while coming to Perth, what all documents I should bring from India, to apply for driving license in Perth.

Many thanks in advance.

Best Regards,
Vickey


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am holding indian driving license.
> 
> ...


You won't need the international driver permit but if your licence is in language other than English or if you were coming on visas other than PR in these cases IDP is required.Further info could be sought at:

Apply for a WA driver's licence (overseas licence holders)

Thanks.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> You won't need the international driver permit but if your licence is in language other than English or if you were coming on visas other than PR in these cases IDP is required.Further info could be sought at:
> 
> Apply for a WA driver's licence (overseas licence holders)
> 
> Thanks.


Hello Hassan,

Many thanks for your reply.
My driving license has expired in Feb-2012. Can I still use to get WA driving license.

Can you please shed some light on this matter.

Many thanks in advance.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

On the basis that you are from India, you would still need to take a driving test in any case, so your Indian license won't really matter.

You won't be able to drive on an expired driving license in Perth, even during the first 3 months after you arrive in the country. If you wish to do so, I suggest that you renew your license before you move to Perth.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

HI,

I read that we can use our DL issued in English language for 3 months, right? Does this 3 month start from the date of grant or the date when we do the entry ?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

akmirror said:


> HI,
> 
> I read that we can use our DL issued in English language for 3 months, right? Does this 3 month start from the date of grant or the date when we do the entry ?


Date of entry...its recent update....once it was after grant..i

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

akmirror said:


> HI,
> 
> I read that we can use our DL issued in English language for 3 months, right? Does this 3 month start from the date of grant or the date when we do the entry ?


Date of entry...its recent update....once it was after grant..

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Date of entry...its recent update....once it was after grant..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


Hassan - you had earlier stayed that you got your WA licence, could you kindly clarify the below doubts please?
I read on the WA site "iOnce you pass your Practical Driving Assessment, you must display your L plates and drive under supervision for a minimum period of 6 month, while maintaining a log book of your driving experience.
how can one organise the full licenced driver as your supervisor & is this mandatory?


----------



## Heny (Sep 22, 2012)

speedyv9 said:


> Hassan - you had earlier stayed that you got your WA licence, could you kindly clarify the below doubts please?
> I read on the WA site "iOnce you pass your Practical Driving Assessment, you must display your L plates and drive under supervision for a minimum period of 6 month, while maintaining a log book of your driving experience.
> how can one organise the full licenced driver as your supervisor & is this mandatory?


This is applicable only if you start the license application from scratch, ie without showing any international license. If you he an overseas license then it's theory test, eye test and final assessment (on road test). On passing the road test; you get a full license, no L plates or log book driving.


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

Heny said:


> This is applicable only if you start the license application from scratch, ie without showing any international license. If you he an overseas license then it's theory test, eye test and final assessment (on road test). On passing the road test; you get a full license, no L plates or log book driving.


Thanks Heny for the clarification. You mean no probationary licence for first 2 years? I have Malaysian licence which is not on the automatic dl conversion list.


----------



## Heny (Sep 22, 2012)

speedyv9 said:


> Thanks Heny for the clarification. You mean no probationary licence for first 2 years? I have Malaysian licence which is not on the automatic dl conversion list.


No probation.


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi there- i have Kuwait drivers licence am above 25 years of age - and my License is in English - can you please advise if i need to a driving test as well ? 

FYI Kuwait follows Left Hand Drive.


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> Hi there- i have Kuwait drivers licence am above 25 years of age - and my License is in English - can you please advise if i need to a driving test as well ?
> 
> FYI Kuwait follows Left Hand Drive.


Yes mate unfortunately Kuwait does not fall under approved list of nations for automatic DL conversion.

I too have a valid Kuwait licence (though it's in English partially and the rest in Arabic) + Kuwait issued International licence but it's of no use. 

please visit WA Transport dept website for more detailed info.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

speedyv9 said:


> Yes mate unfortunately Kuwait does not fall under approved list of nations for automatic DL conversion.
> 
> I too have a valid Kuwait licence (though it's in English partially and the rest in Arabic) + Kuwait issued International licence but it's of no use.
> 
> please visit WA Transport dept website for more detailed info.



Thanks


----------

